# Installation Bootcamp avec DVD w7



## Rektbythemlgpro (11 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour !
Je suis sur imac mi-2010, El capitan et j'ai tenté d'installer windows 7 via un dvd.
premier problème : 
le lecteur intégré ne reconnaît pas le disque
je le mets donc dans un lecteur dvd externe SAMSUNG et là il est reconnu.
deuxième problème :
Après avoir lancé bootcamp et suivi toutes les étapes sans encombres, j'arrive à un point où le mac redémarre et affiche sur fond noir : " no bootable device bla bla" etc
je shutdown l mac et le rallume en appuyant sur alt
j'arrive à une page où je peux sélectionner les disques et je clique 2x sur le cd windows.
le dvd dans le lecteur se met à tourner frénétiquement puis plus aucun bruit
l'écran devient noir et le même message qu'avant s'affiche ( no bootable device...)

avez-vous une solution à ce(s) problème(s) ?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2016)

Je me demande s'il est possible d'installer W7 avec le Bootcamp de El Capitan. Je crois que c'est réservé pour W8 et W10.

Une solution peut-être serait de réinstaller Snow Leopard et d'utiliser le bootcamp de l'époque pour installer W7. Ensuite de faire l'upgrade vers El Capitan.

J'écris ça, mais je ne connais de Bootcamp et de Windows que ce que j'ai lu par de ci et de là.


----------



## Rektbythemlgpro (11 Octobre 2016)

peut-être, mais en tout cas l'assistant bootcamp me propose bel et bien l'option installer windows 7 et fait partie des modèles pouvant être booté avec w7...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2016)

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT205016


A built-in optical drive, or a compatible external optical drive is required if you're using an install disc


----------



## Fullcrum (11 Octobre 2016)

Salut,
Est-ce que Boot Camp est à jour Version 6.1.0 (6050.1.3) ?

J'ai eu un souci plus moins similaire lors d'un dual boot vers windows 10, mais c'était au moment où tu choisi la place que tu souhaite allouer à cette nouvelle partition.

Après plusieurs essais en tous genres, j'ai fini par faire une Clean Instal !!

J'étais passer à l'AS vers chez moi, et le Genius Bar m'avait trouver un "truc " de 2g visiblement présent sur le SSD hôte.

Sans pouvoir me dire ce que c'était comme fichier, ni même pouvoir le supprimer " à la main ".

Donc du coup j'ai tout effacer le SSD, booter Sierra et par la suite créer cette fameuse partition.

Je confirme que Boot Camp propose aussi l'installation de windows 7 et encore heureux les licence ne sont pas donné, pour info WOINWOIN 10 m'a couter 120 roro...


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2016)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> Je confirme que Boot Camp propose aussi l'installation de windows 7


Ca dépend de l'année du modèle d'un Mac et pas forcément de la version de Boot Camp.


----------



## Rektbythemlgpro (17 Octobre 2016)

arf, ça coûte cher ce truc
mais bon ça coûtera moins que de me faire réparer le lecteur.
en fait j'ai ce problème de lecture avec tous les dvd, même ceux que je grave avec l'imac ( il n'arrive pas à les relire)


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2016)

Rektbythemlgpro a dit:


> arf, ça coûte cher ce truc
> mais bon ça coûtera moins que de me faire réparer le lecteur.
> en fait j'ai ce problème de lecture avec tous les dvd, même ceux que je grave avec l'imac ( il n'arrive pas à les relire)


Tu parles de ton SuperDrive qui doit-être HS ?

Si oui, on trouve facilement sur Amazon ou autre, des lecteurs/graveurs pour une trentaine d'euros.


----------



## Rektbythemlgpro (18 Octobre 2016)

bon
j'ai pu me procurer un lecteur superdrive externe apple grâce à un ami et j'ai tenté le boot.
cependant, si le dvd d'installation est bel et bien reconnu, le problème est que cette fois si il affiche toujours "no bootable device.." au redémarrage
ET en plus il le disque n'est même pas visible lorsqu'on démarre en appuyant sur la touche "alt"
en écoutant le lecteur, j'ai l'impression qu'il se met à lire le disque uniquement lorsque je démarre sous macos :/
il y a tromperie sur la marchandise !


----------



## Rektbythemlgpro (18 Octobre 2016)

enfin wallah ça me coûtera limite moins cher d'acheter un pc que de faire réparer mon superdrive, snif


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2016)

Rektbythemlgpro a dit:


> il y a tromperie sur la marchandise !


Ben non, en aucun cas tu ne pourras démarrer directement depuis un DVD de Windows, il faut passer impérativement par Boot Camp. De plus ton DVD, lorsque tu es sous El Capitan, est visible sur le Bureau, n'est-ce pas ?

Boot Camp prépare une partition en FAT32, puis propose de télécharger les pilotes qui seront obligatoires lors du premier lancement de Windows. Sous l'installeur de Windows, il faudra obligatoirement formater la partition Boot Camp qui contiendra Windows en NTFS. Attention, on ne peut pas le faire avant, que pendant l'installation.


----------

